# Present Help - Grampy



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Help its my Gramps' birthday next week, please help me think of something other than a garden centre voucher, a top or a voucher for a restaurant.

He's 80 something, had a stroke a few years ago and not that able bodied anymore and diabetic.

Thanks in advance.

Bev x


----------



## Vick (May 4, 2005)

What about a lovely framed photo of your little ones - if you can get them to sit still together for long enough to get a photo!


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

does he like chocolates? Thorntons do lovely diabetic chocolates, 
are there any aids he needs to help him be more independent make life easier for him as you say he's not that able  anymore


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Bev - we put a lovely collage together of the children in a frame which is now proudly displayed on the wall - cheap and easy and he was chuffed to bits


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you all, they have plenty of pics of the children - they adore them - you did make me think about pics though and i've ordered him a mug, well he does nothing much than sit and drink coffee most of the day!!  The mug has Aimee on one side and Alex on the other!! Sometimes you just need someone to remind you of the obvious, thanks again.

I'll get some of the diabetic chocolate you suggested to go with it!!

Bev xx


----------

